# Good Salary??



## heinrichbreedt (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi,

At a quick glance, is a yearly salary of AUD$85,000 to live in Brisbane a good salary?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Let me put it this way, I wouldn't turn my nose up at it 

I'd be very happy with that as a salary.

Dolly


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi! that salary is ok.

you will receive about $1200 a week in the hand.
Family of 4 - monthly costs - this is the basics - no mobile, entertain, etc.
Groceries - $1000.00 (a month)
Car Insurance - $40.00 a month (age and value of car is to considered)
Rego - $52.00 a month (V6)
Elect - $100.00 (moderate use)
Health Ins - $145.00 (
Telephone $100-120.00 (I make no overseas calls)
Fuel - $260.00

Rent in brisbane can differ quite alot. from $250.00 a week to anything. The further you rent from the city the less you pay. Driving is alright most of the time. Public transport is okay.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for those figures Trickeygirl - I've copied your post to the 'cost of living' thread. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## andrewhsu (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't make that much but I live comfortably


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

we make a bit less than that in Melbourne and we're able to put away a couple hundred $$$ per pay period usually. Unless you have a large family or live a very extravagant lifestyle, you should be comfortable with that salary.


----------



## Robogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

How much will taxes be if you earn $85.000, I mean how much will you get in the hand every month for you daily living, insurances etc.

Kind regards Mette


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Robogirl said:


> How much will taxes be if you earn $85.000, I mean how much will you get in the hand every month for you daily living, insurances etc.
> 
> Kind regards Mette


Hi Mette,

There are some tax calculators in the "Please read...." post that will give you an idea about that. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

